# Stick Blender Sale



## Shannon_m (Apr 12, 2013)

Just in case anyone might be looking for a new stick blender, Bed Bath & Beyond is having an online clearance sale and there are stick blenders on there for a pretty reasonable price. Here is the link I got in my email:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/stylePage.asp?RN=2424&


----------



## deb8907 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, that's a good deal.


----------



## christinak (Apr 14, 2013)

Awwww, the white is out of stock.


----------



## Badger (Apr 14, 2013)

I wish I could justify picking up a spare now, cause this is a really good price.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 14, 2013)

I am gonna get the purple one tomorrow!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 15, 2013)

anyone have one of these smart stick blenders? Reviews?


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 15, 2013)

I will in 3-8 days. My mom finally gave in &  bought me one. Yay!


----------



## mel z (Apr 15, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> anyone have one of these smart stick blenders? Reviews?



Lots of reviews on Amazon. I got stuck on the one with 97 replies, and got no further. I would think if anyone does HP this is not for them if they are trying to use it in what looks like a thick blob from the videos. It seems it would be okay with CP. $10 more on Amazon.


----------



## Aunt Polly (Apr 15, 2013)

I was in Kohl's the other day, and on their clearance shelf they had this same stick blender for 15.99, regularly 39.99.  I got a hot pink one.  We have used it once in CP soap making and it did fine.  I really like it.
I think a newer model has come out and these on sale are the older model


----------

